# Elephant - Cheeky barstewards!



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Just got my renewal through from Elephant after my first year as an insured driver. First year I paid Â£650 for fully comp with them. This year, with one year no claims, they say they want Â£700 from me. I go online to complete a quote, and that says I can have the policy for less than Â£570! What the hell are they playing at?!


----------



## neilmcl (May 24, 2002)

I'm afraid this is quite usual for Insurance companies, they seem to believe most customers will just accept their renewals without checking for better deals. I always as a matter of course compare the renewal quote with a new quote from the company's website and 9 times out of 10 the new quote is better by far.


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

This is quite normal with most insurance companies in my experience. I have been insured with AXA Insurance for many years. Every year since 2000, I receive my renewal notice, go online and get a quote and it's always cheaper so I just take out the new policy.

In 2000 I was paying Â£421.53 for an A3 1.8T Sport. This year I am paying Â£312.28 and age is not a factor as I'm now 56 with maximum no claims. Just continue to get a new quote each year and save money.

Dave R


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

This is usually down to an internet discount policy. Ur lookin at about 5% off ur phone quote atleast. If u can higher your excess then u'd be looking at an even lower premium.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Very happy with Tescos, each year my insurance drops about Â£30. Paying Â£450 this year.


----------



## shke (May 15, 2002)

Karcsi

Get an on-line quote from Belldirect or Admiral. They are sister companies of Elephant and tend to offer broadly similar premiums but you will get their introductory discount which Elephant won't give you on a renewal. Then, next year, you go back to Elephant, or to Bell/Admiral. I've been swapping between the 3 companies for about 4 or so years now...;-)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks guys. Got on the blower to Elephant and got them to give me the online quote AND the intro offer of Â£20 off. Good result. So Â£550!


----------



## |3eegrich (Aug 20, 2004)

I got my current car through First Direct ( currently not an Audi as its on order) but that came in at Â£410 - very pleased with that. 8)


----------

